# Wonderfest is coming too soon!



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We're trying to get everything ready, plenty of announcements to make. Some announcements will be an easy guess, others, well, may be a surprise. For those of you unable to go, we will try to post something ASAP that weekend.

We will have a show exclusive kit like every other year so far. We'll get that announced next week as well, most likely we'll have leftovers like the last 2 years at WF. Once we know what is left, we'll put them on the website for sale in the "Exclusives Section".

See you there!


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing you at the show, Frank. Cheers!


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Wish I could get to WF. Hard to get there from the West Coast.

So, after next week go to the Exclusive's Section, eh? Thanks for the tip!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Dang! I really wish I was able to go, but will be looking forward to any announcements.

Best of luck at the show!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

See you soon!


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Hey Frank, can you bring a few parts for the chariot with you? I'll buy them on the spot. I need the front bumpers and the two step rungs. I damaged them in my build and can't repair them.


----------



## sirkillianthere (Apr 21, 2008)

*Not intending to promote a competitor on a Mobius thread...*

...but does anyone know the story on Monarch Models? Doesn't look like they are having a table at WF. Hope they are still in business. Was really looking forward to Ghost of Castle Mare. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

sirkillianthere said:


> ...but does anyone know the story on Monarch Models? Doesn't look like they are having a table at WF. Hope they are still in business. Was really looking forward to Ghost of Castle Mare. :thumbsup:


Scott and Gary from Monarch will be there, I believe right across from me!


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Would love to go but laid off for a month, gotta make sure the ceo's pockets are kept full


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Will take the drive up for a day. My question to you wonderfest vets ... which day is the best day to go ? mind you I only can be there for one day.... its the first time I am going to WF ! so I looking forward to going


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

solex227 said:


> Will take the drive up for a day. My question to you wonderfest vets ... which day is the best day to go ? mind you I only can be there for one day.... its the first time I am going to WF ! so I looking forward to going


 Well Sat would be the best day to meet and pickup goodies,but Sunday is when the show is winding down,dealers are packing up and deals MAY be had.If I had my druthers I'd choose Sat.Once your hooked you can't wait for the next one.My 9th in a row.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

I've been twice, first time on Saturday and last year, due to a scheduling conflict on Sunday. Go on Saturday! 

Steve


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Saturday is the day you want to go. It's a pretty amazing atmosphere.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

HARRY said:


> Once your hooked you can't wait for the next one.My 9th in a row.


VERY true. I was at one in 94,LOVED it, but then circumstances kept me from attending every year until last year, and im absolutely hooked now. im already making plans for the 2010 show.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Saturday it is! Fellas
I even told a buddy about it and he may be able to leave the yard if his wife lets him off his leash hahaha! 
see you there!!!

Solex227


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Moebius said:


> We're trying to get everything ready, plenty of announcements to make. Some announcements will be an easy guess, others, well, may be a surprise. For those of you unable to go, we will try to post something ASAP that weekend.
> 
> We will have a show exclusive kit like every other year so far. We'll get that announced next week as well, most likely we'll have leftovers like the last 2 years at WF. Once we know what is left, we'll put them on the website for sale in the "Exclusives Section".
> 
> See you there!


Can't wait to hear the good news!:thumbsup:


----------

